# Lera Auerbach



## Albert7

Russian composer who is rather versatile and even composes poetry in her homeland. Here is a sample work from her.


----------



## Cosmos

I've followed some of her music. She has this Neo-Romantic style that I enjoy. The music for her ballet, Die kleine Meerjungfrau, is gorgeous


----------



## Albert7

Cosmos said:


> I've followed some of her music. She has this Neo-Romantic style that I enjoy. The music for her ballet, Die kleine Meerjungfrau, is gorgeous


Thanks for sharing, Cosmos. I am very curious to see that since she is a poet whether she uses any of her own poetry for her musical compositions.


----------



## TresPicos

Albert7 said:


> Russian composer who is rather versatile and even composes poetry in her homeland. Here is a sample work from her.


Shouldn't it be _Lera _Auerbach?


----------



## Albert7

TresPicos said:


> Shouldn't it be _Lera _Auerbach?


My bad... my spelling was off that evening.

Here is her entry for further reference:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lera_Auerbach


----------



## mmsbls

Yes, I changed the thread title to Lera Auerbach. I enjoy much of what I've heard from Auerbach - in particular Dialogues on Stabat Mater for violin, viola, vibraphone and string orchestra, Symphony No. 1, Double Concerto for violin and piano, and Icarus – Symphonic Poem.


----------



## Albert7

mmsbls said:


> Yes, I changed the thread title to Lera Auerbach. I enjoy much of what I've heard from Auerbach - in particular Dialogues on Stabat Mater for violin, viola, vibraphone and string orchestra, Symphony No. 1, Double Concerto for violin and piano, and Icarus - Symphonic Poem.


I agree with you there. People may consider her to be more of a traditionalist but there is nothing wrong with that. Honestly, that same criticism was levied against Hindemith too. What matters is that she composes from the heart and mind and her works reflect a sensibility to respect the past while forging the future.

She is relatively young and will have a rather fruitful career ahead of her.


----------



## Albert7

An interview with Ms. Auerbach. Enjoy.


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## musicrom

I really like Lera Auerbach's short Prelude No. 15 (Adagio sognando) for Violin and Piano. Kind of like Part, maybe, but different.


----------

